# press and media- new angles to research



## saffire (Apr 17, 2006)

THIS TOPIC is for the researchers and media people who read this site and contact you for information.

I keep seeing a whole load of documentaries all the time about Infertility and IVF and single women and women going abroad, women over 40, donor sperm and eggs etc... etc...

I dont see anyone tacking the whole issue of infertility and how their is little or no support or compassion in this country form Gov ministers, NHS, DR;s, IVF clinics, HDEA, Social services or otherwsise.

Women with any complications are harrased, past form piller to post, allowed to waste time from one treatmemt to another,waste money etc... and there is no support mechanism in this country to help them.

Until one of the bodies and the powers that be, even the HFEA resolves the problems with Infertility issues in UK: exorbitant prices, long wait lists, diminished donor availability, uncaring attitudes, "factory" type clinics, etc. there will be no turning the tides to get on a plane.

There are clearly women like us who are DESPERATE to be be mothers, what is this country doing to help us, what is press and media doing to addess the issues ? why is there no choice, education or options being shared ?

The best you folks who research can do is get these points above broadcasted on air, help women going through infertility know they are not alone and there are options, let womemn who can have children be able ot help those who cant, but most of all GET bloody HFEA, GIV and Socail services to get theor FACTS right for god sakes, what are they doing in their jobs if they dont know what their saying is aload of BULL****.

So cmmon researchers.... you can help educate, inform and share knowledge and experience to others..but you need to better than this !!!!

saffire


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Saffire,
As both a FF member and a journalist, I am as frustrated as you, and I can assure you I've personally been trying as hard as possible to put this point across, with some small success. But unfortunately, I think it's going to be a case of evolution rather than revolution when it comes to informing the wider population about the traumas of IF, and I do often feel that until something (heaven forbid) terrible happens to someone and that hits the headlines, the interest will continue to be in single women, women going abroad, women over 40 etc, as you have pointed out. As a journalist, i go to so many press conferences etc etc where a myriad other health issues are being touted for coverage, and the market is just so crowded. IF matters to us hugely, but I'm sad to say that it doesn't always matter so much to others, despite our very best efforts to push it to the fore. It's often easier said than done.
Martha


----------



## saffire (Apr 17, 2006)

wow

really good news for you, yes its unfortunate that the whole country is unaware, i just spoke to the indepnedent just now and expressed my views, he wants me to be interviewed and quoted for his next article...

you should contact him steve Khan I believe is his name, tony posted his alert earlir

saffire


----------



## Little M (Apr 22, 2005)

Good for you! That's brilliant. I'm so pleased you had a positive response from him. Keep us posted re what happens, won't you?
Martha
x


----------



## saffire (Apr 17, 2006)

This is for the press and media ONLY..

here is an issue that really needs addressing and very controversial :

SURROGACY

why are things so complex...

Because the laws were written, in 1984/1985 when no one knew what surrogacy was about.
In 1996 the BMA published a report: Changing Conceptions of Motherhood: The Practice of Surrogacy in Britain
And in they said the laws on Surrogacy were "largely irrelevant". This kicked the Conservative government into starting the 1997 review of surrogacy http://www.dh.gov.uk/assetRoot/04/01/43/73/04014373.pdf
They chose 3 experts, one of whom was on record, as saying surrogacy should be banned.
In the meantime there was an election, and Labour got in. Tony Blair's government, let the review stand, and published the report in October 1998. Not surprisingly, with expert(s) who were against surrogacy, the Department of Health made surrogacy even harder.

There was masses of research availed in 1997, and from that you can build up best practice guidelines, which in the US, have been enshrined in law. In the UK we have ignored*ALL* the research, and carried on with a set of laws, that enshrine people's personal prejudices.

Surrogacy, in the UK happens *despite* the law, not because of the law. Huge difference. Things go wrong far too often in the UK, and in the overwhelming majority of cases, the problems could be avoided with sensible laws. Laws based on, research published in peer reviewed Scientific journals, laws developed by users(intended parents, surrogates, etc.), and laws based on what works.( bodly written by LORNA)

This needs MEDIA coverage and politicians to start chnaging the laws..

saffire


----------

